# Troubles with cat sitters



## Weezle (Mar 3, 2013)

My boyfriend and I went to a convention this weekend and had our roommate look after our three cats. We initially thought to ask our neighbor who has a pet and LOVES our Siamese, but the roommate swore that he would be able to do it and that way we wouldn't have to get a spare key made. I made it very simple since he has never really had pets. I put out dry food and I asked him to feed the, wet at 5:30 every day. He did that. Except he doesn't seems to have thoroughly cleaned their food bowls, if he even cleaned them at all, he left the empty cat food cans on the counter, not rinsed out and they are now all over our house, and he also did not clean the litter box. 

The next time I see him I am going to inform him that he will never be asked to cat sit again. I may be of reacting, but I had to see my kitty babies getting a low standard of care! If that's how he thinks pets should be taken care of, it's a good thing he doesn't have one. And if he hurts one of mine... Well.... It will go poorly. Very poorly.

But now I am afraid to leave the cats alone again anytime soon.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Next time go with the neighbour! By the sounds of it there will be complimentary cuddles too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Weezle (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely going with the neighbor next time. Or my sister. But never the roommate. I am just so mad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Aw, man, that stinks!  (Literally stinks, it sounds like. )

I'm sure your roommate went well, but it's upsetting to know your cats weren't cared for as well as you would like.

I'm having pet sitter trouble of a different sort. At the moment I'm trying to find someone to watch my cats over Easter weekend, but all the people I'd usually consider are going out of town too. I miss the situation I had when we lived in Canada - my landlady would look after them while I was gone, and she always did a great job.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Your roommate needs some educating in pet care! What a slob!! I would be pretty put out by the mess he created. I'd advise waiting until you are less mad. You have a chance to reeducate him. At least in the future, he may do better. Not with yours, of course! 

Mylita


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

As someone who pet-sits on the side this irritates me. I'd be inclined to go with the neighbor next time as well. While looking after someone's pets I always try to leave things in the same state I found them in, if not a bit cleaner. 

That being said, were all those things clearly explained to him? Sure, it sounds like it would be common sense to most of us as we've all had pets before. However, to someone who has never had a pet before would they know to wash the food bowls? Or know how often a litter box has to be scooped? But the food cans being left out on the counter? It's not rocket science to know they go in the trash. 

I'm not defending him, or blaming you. Just wondering if he knew all those things that come second nature to us.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you tell him where the tin cans went? Did you tell him you wanted the litter cleaned daily? Did you tell him you wanted the food dishes washed out?

I know plenty of people that own cats and _most_ don't clean the litter box that often; of course on here most members do but it really isn't something that everyone does... we're the ones on a cat forum. 

As far as tins go, we don't wash them out either, they're being recycled and it's all done when they get there, it's not necessary to wash out tins any longer (we still do on some things out of habit, but it's not needed). We leave them in a plastic bag and then we add it to the recycle bin before it's collected every week. It doesn't seem like a big deal to me...

And washing out a dish, again, plenty of people don't do it after every meal they feed their pets.

I can't see why someone without cat experience should fair better than a great deal of owners out there; unless, of course, you ask them to do these things. Then I would be upset.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Carmel said:


> I can't see why someone without cat experience should fair better than a great deal of owners out there...


I think part of the problem here, though, is that Weezle _was_ going to ask an experienced cat person to babysit, but the roommate insisted he could do it himself instead. It's not like she twisted his arm to get him to do it, know what I mean? The roommate was the one who claimed he knew what he was doing; that wasn't just a baseless assumption on the OP's part.

As an aside, I find it hard to buy the excuse that a _roommate_ just didn't know the proper procedure for dealing with cans... this is someone who lives in the same household! These cans go the same place trash and recyclables normally go. It's not like there's some special protocol involved.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't really know if they claimed to know what they were doing, just that they could "do it" (and I'm not sure if that entails everything they didn't do, or just the simple fact of remembering to feed the cats at certain times). Until the OP comes back to clarify, that's not exactly what was said. It sounded to me more like the roommate said they could do it to prevent them from going to the hassle of making another key.

As far as the cans go, it is a little hard to believe, but then there are all sorts of people out there. And some roommates are hardly ever home or hide themselves away in their rooms. They may not have known what to do with the cans, but_ if they did know_, I agree it's pretty sloppy. I'm just giving them the benefit of the doubt since otherwise, I imagine they'd be leaving out tin cans (human kind) everywhere and that this wouldn't be a new occurrence for them.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess for me the semantics of exactly what the roommate said stands out less than the fact that the owners had another plan, but the roommate stepped in and wanted to provide the care instead.

Yeah, there are different ways to interpret "would be able" and so on, but for me it comes down to the fact that I think that when you _volunteer_ to do something, the burden is somewhat on you to do it well, and if you say you are able to do something (regardless of the specific wording you phrase it with,) the burden is somewhat on you to ask questions if what is needed is still unclear to you.

I realize there are different ways to look at that, though.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

yeah, definitely make it easier on yourself in the future and go with the neighbor who knows and loves your cat already.

i am unfortunately one of those people that also never had a pet growing up so when my sis-in-law asked me to feed her cat while she was gone several years ago, i was completely clueless and i realize now what a horrible job i did and feel VERY bad! all she really explained to me, though, was to feed her the other half of the wet food in the can at night and sit with her kitty for half an hour if possible and give her a little cup of water. (she had a different person feeding her cat in the morning so as not to ask too much of one person) she never mentioned anything about the litter box so i didn't even realize i should be checking that. maybe the morning person was handling it. not sure. i don't even know if i put the food on a clean plate at night. i might have just used the same one from the morning! can you believe it??? i was such an idiot!

of course, since i became a cat slave a year ago, i totally understand what is needed now if i'm ever going to watch a friend's cat or dog again. i will clean everything and give them lots of love and attention so they don't get lonely. 

so, i think your roommate did what he thought he needed to do. didn't do anything bad on purpose-probably just didn't know any better not being an animal person himself. it would be hard to explain what is needed to someone like that, so best to just go with the neighbor next time. hope you're not too hard on the roommate.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you didn't pay him, I don't see how you can get upset. As the old saying goes, beggers can't be choosers.

Perhaps in HIS mind he did do a good job. The cats ate and no one died. For some people that's enough.


----------



## Weezle (Mar 3, 2013)

People are making assumptions here. I never said I did not compensate him. I also told him what to do as well as left him a list after we left. 

Just because my cats are not dead does not mean the job was handled in the way he swore he would do it. I was just looking for someone hear my frustrations. Thanks to those who did. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I feel for you - I'd have been climbing the walls if I'd come home to that. I use a professional pet sitter and / or my nephew when I go away (often in conjunction with each other). I don't have a personal connection with the pro but from the moment I met her, I trusted her. She has even handled vet visits when necessary and has coped with my semi feral who won't come near her. She also walks the dog.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sheesh - guy must be a total slob. I shudder to think what his room must look like. Well, lesson learned. Tell him how displeased you are - that uncleaned cans and bowls will draw cockroaches and ants to HIS room as well as everywhere else. If he was otherwise reliable then maybe all is not lost. I would get a stack of paper plates and very strick sanitation instructions made for any future outings!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Weezle said:


> The next time I see him I am going to inform him that he will never be asked to cat sit again. I may be of reacting, but I had to see my kitty babies getting a low standard of care! If that's how he thinks pets should be taken care of, it's a **** good thing he doesn't have one. And if he hurts one of mine... Well.... It will go poorly. Very poorly.http://www.petguide.com/mobile


You sounded very judgmental of practices that aren't exactly uncommon and harsh on someone that you admitted doesn't have experience with cats.

You hadn't specified if you paid him, or what you told him to do, so like I said, I gave him the benefit of the doubt. If you did pay him, and did tell him what to do -- then as I said, I'd be upset. I was working hypothetically on what you'd said.

Despite being upset, and that I would not let him cat sit again, I still think the above is an overreaction. "If he hurts one of mine"?! It wasn't animal abuse.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Carmel said:


> You hadn't specified if you paid him, or what you told him to do, so like I said, I gave him the benefit of the doubt. If you did pay him, and did tell him what to do -- then as I said, I'd be upset. I was working hypothetically on what you'd said.


You didn't say that in the beginning. It sounded like he was doing you a favor and you weren't happy that it wasn't done with the care that you would have done it. Now that you explained more, then no, I wouldn't definitely NOT be letting him watch my boys again.


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

Weezle said:


> People are making assumptions here. I never said I did not compensate him. I also told him what to do as well as left him a list after we left.
> 
> Just because my cats are not dead does not mean the job was handled in the way he swore he would do it. I was just looking for someone hear my frustrations. Thanks to those who did.
> 
> ...


No assumptions. Simply going by the details given. You didn't say you had compensated him, neither did you say you had explained ALL the details of care (how and how often to wash the food dishes, how and how often to clean the litter box). Now that we know these pieces of information, I agree with you. I would be inclined to just not use him in the future, and go with your neighbor.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess I am annoying. I leave a list of instructions for my pet sitter and they are pretty detailed. When things are in writing it is hard to claim ignorance. A neighbor watched my cats years ago and I came back to a very messy litter box and overflow situation. I couldn't say anything since it was a favor.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I went away for the first time in 5+ years (I was afraid of leaving MowMow) this past Christmas and I left my petsitter a BOOKs worth of information on what to do, what NOT to do, what to do IF (scenarios), and who to call in case she was confused about anything.....

It cost me about 250.00 for less than a week but it was worth EVERY penny. I got sent text messages each visit (3 times a day) with photos so I would know they were safe and well. When I came home the apartment was spotless, the cats didn't seem to notice I was gone, and the litter box (I'm a bit embarrassed to say) was cleaner than even I leave it. If I had paid that much and come home to a smelly pig stye I would have been *PISSED*.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

MowMow - you sound like me. I didn't want to say I asked for the text messages too!  I also pay well because I appreciate it so much if done well. I haven't had a sitter with the cats yet but it will coming up in June. I may insist that they have to stay in during that time.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I feel truly lucky with the girl I found. She is true gold. A vet tech at an animal hospital .5 miles from my apartment and very fastidious. I'm thrilled with the feeling that I can travel whenever I want and NOT have to worry about the boys. I know she's got it all taken care of. A huge relief.

She does such a great job that she pet sat for my downstairs neighbor for over a week and I had NO idea that the dogs stayed behind (I thought she was there just for the CRF cat). The dogs were quieter than when the owner is home.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm hiring a petsitter soon for my time away. I'm definitely going with a professional with loads of experience and references / reviews. I feel so bad leaving my babies alone for over a week  Least I can do is to ensure they are taken care of. (hopefully I will get what I pay for)


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

cat owner again said:


> I guess I am annoying. I leave a list of instructions for my pet sitter and they are pretty detailed. When things are in writing it is hard to claim ignorance. A neighbor watched my cats years ago and I came back to a very messy litter box and overflow situation. I couldn't say anything since it was a favor.


me too. I learned the hard way to never let anyone do it as a "favor" without paying them. my cats never died or escaped or were mistreated, i just came back to the food containers lying around and a dirty litterbox. in my mind, if something eats, it's going to go to the bathroom so that's just the second half of the equation, but obviously not everyone thinks this way. most people don't realize you have to scoop litter a couple of times a day and don't relate it to using an unflushed toilet. I think they regard it more as an outhouse or a port-a-potty: empty it when it gets full.

I have let neighbors watch them, had them boarded, paid professional pet sitters and have finally decided that paying a neighbor I know is the best option. even though they say they don't want to be paid, I insist. and I also go around and show them first hand everything that needs to be done. I have learned that unless you say something specifically (or write it down) it's likely that it won't be done. I don't think people mean to be slobs or intentionally neglect the animals, but if it isn't something they do everyday themselves, they just don't think of it. even when it IS something they do every day, chances that they'll do it exactly the same way we do is very, very slim.

I let a sort-of roommate do it once without paying him and it was the worst experience ever. I paid a woman in advance once and she showed up twice in four days, yet insisted otherwise. the last time I went on vacation, a neighbor did it and she did everything perfectly except she also left the empty cans unrinsed and not in the trash. since I hadn't specifically told her, "I rinse the cans unless i'm throwing them out immediately because the cats will dig them out of the trash," I let that slide, but I still was a little confused as to why she didn't throw them away? oh well. I will add that to the list of things to do next time.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Open tins are a very dangerous thing. I don't even do that in the open garbage bin down our street, for fear the strays might reach them, even though I never saw a cat come anywhere near it. That said, I would've blamed myself for not warning the sitter about it. But it sounds quite basic, actually. Same with cleaning litter boxes - it's the no. 2 after feeding. It does lead you to think that there was also no play and no cuddles. But that must be a slob of room mate to live with, so I'm surprised it took you by surprise...?


----------



## Oriole (Jan 11, 2010)

When I have to go away on business, my mom usually is the designated cat sitter so I don't have to pay her, BUT I have outlined all the need-to-know topics in specific instructions, complete with annexes about poisonous plants and basic cat body language  Probably a bit obsessive but were I to leave my kitties in the care of a professional pet sitter, this could easily be transferred to a contract and signed for better accountability.


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

As I mentioned before I do some pet sitting on the side for a short list of people. I do get paid fairly well by my people, and that is because they expect a certain level of care. 

If there is something you want a pet sitter to do (or not to do) tell them. If there is something you forgot to tell them but you're not going to see that person again until you leave, write a note, give them a call or send them an email. 

I am also happy to send pictures while my people are away. I have one lady who is usually gone for at least 10 days at a time and leaves behind 5 horses and 2 dogs, so I'm happy to send pictures of her critters for her, helps them relax to know their furry friends are happy and well taken care of. Her only "complaint" is I spoil the dogs too much  But they're just the cutest darn things I can't help it! I usually look after her bunch a few times a year, and even though nothing changes in the routine she always goes through things with me each time just to make sure I'm up to speed: everything from when and how much to feed right down to where to put the trash. 

So yes, if you want something done or you want it done a certain way tell us. Leave us notes, send us an email. If you want it done but don't tell us there isn't much we can do if it doesn't get done or if it isn't done the way you'd like. 

Most of us take what we do seriously. I treat my people's pets as if they were my own. Communication is key: we can't do what we don't know about.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

But if you leave with the cats and the owners, do you need to be told that the litter box has to be scooped daily? The room mate probably sees this done every day. And as to throwing garbage in the garbage bin, that's not about cat care, that's common sense.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess the way I'm seeing this is - any individual piece of it could have an explanation, or the person might not have known or might have forgotten. So if any one thing from the list had been wrong and everything else had been fine, I would have advised the OP to just let it go.

When _multiple_ things are done wrong and left undone, though, at some point it becomes more and more of a stretch to try to make it all justified instead of just acknowledging that the sitter did a shoddy job through lack of effort. I think this situation reached that point.

Yeah, people who don't have a cat may not know how often litter needs to be scooped. Yeah, people might not think through the fact that a dirty bowl might be an issue for bacteria. Yeah, I guess it's vaguely possible that the roommate was too physically or mentally absent to be aware of how waste was usually disposed of in his own home. 

All of it together, though? I just can't see that as a capable adult truly doing his best to fulfill what he promised to do, so I fully understand why the OP was so upset.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

I am not looking forward to the day I need to find a sitter. I just know how I am and NO person will be good enough for my baby. So, I will always feel like I am settling in some way...so I think I should figure out how to clone myself....problem solved almost.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Get a cat sitter from a professional cat sitting company, bounded, insured, and trained. They cost more, but definitely worth it. I have been on vacations many times, and my cats were well taken care of. My sitters always check with me on the day I'm suppose to be back. If I couldn't make it home, they will keep coming over for my cats without payment in advance. They also leave a "diary" each day about what my cats did. It's fun to read


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I took care of a friend's cat recently. I brought my camera and took pictures and videos of him every day, including a video of me giving him his pill, so she would know that I was able to do it without any trouble (not that she was worried, she trusts me and she's not the worrying type anyway)

I simply took care of her cat the way I would want mine taken care of. However, since I don't have anyone I would trust to take care of my cats the way I do, I don't go away. Ever.


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sorry that your kitties weren't cared for as you had expected them to be. Did you talk to your roommate about it? Did he think that he had done anything wrong?
When my wife and I were on our honeymoon her best friend was our cat sitter/house sitter. When we got back everything _looked_ perfect, and he swore everything went off without a hitch. Well, a couple weeks ago (7 months after the fact) he tells my wife and I "Yeah, Donovan escaped the day you left, we didn't see him until right before you got back." - I was FLOORED. He then went on to say that they didn't even look for him as they assumes that he would come back on his own! A cat that had never been outside in his life. We also checked in daily when we were away & he never gave any indication that anything was wrong.
I will only be leaving my babies with my mother or a professional pet sitter from now on, it's just too big of a risk.


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

I had my roommate look after my kitten while I was in the hospital for emergency care, on the 6th day she got outside and was eaten by an owl. NEVER AGAIN. 

And I just got everyone reading this to never go on vacation again!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds just like my mother in law! She will swear up and down that "oh it's not problem, I will go over several times a day (even after I say just one would be fine).....same thing. Dirty bowls, cans all over and NO scooping. I even asked "are you sure you don't mind scooping the litter box....I know it's gross and you don't have cats?"......"oh no" she replies. I leave bags and a scooper to make it sooo easy. Nothing. Yes, it takes one of "us", meaning, cat people, and I mean "really, really" cat people to be a cat caregiver. Apparently. And ya know....I have cared for several peoples cats when they went away, and i always treated them exactly like I would want my cats treated.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

I am a volunteer cat sitter for a rescue, and I would be disgusted at this.... The 'furry godmother' to my cats wouldn't dream of neglecting any of these tasks and spoils them rotten.... But then, she is used to caring for pets. I guess a non-pet owner doesn't realize just what is expected of them.... But I would think someone who vounteers would show enough interest in the pet to make sure what is expected.... My cats'furry godmother does all that can be expected of a pet sitter.

Not only that, but she sends me daily pics and updates by whatsapp whenever I am on holiday, and even when I am at work (she is my weekly cleaning lady and often comes in when I am at work). The only thing I ever have to worry about is that my cats will think I am neglecting them. They get dry food, wet food, treats and lots of fuss from her whenever she comes in....


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

On an different note, one of my daughter's 3 cats turned into an attack cat when the neighbor watched them. It literally leaped at them and attacked them!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

tate said:


> When my wife and I were on our honeymoon her best friend was our cat sitter/house sitter. When we got back everything _looked_ perfect, and he swore everything went off without a hitch. Well, a couple weeks ago (7 months after the fact) he tells my wife and I "Yeah, Donovan escaped the day you left, we didn't see him until right before you got back." - I was FLOORED. He then went on to say that they didn't even look for him as they assumes that he would come back on his own! A cat that had never been outside in his life. We also checked in daily when we were away & he never gave any indication that anything was wrong.
> I will only be leaving my babies with my mother or a professional pet sitter from now on, it's just too big of a risk.





Briii said:


> I had my roommate look after my kitten while I was in the hospital for emergency care, on the 6th day she got outside and was eaten by an owl. NEVER AGAIN.


 :yikes

These stories are absolutely horrifying. It appears, as someone else said, that it really has to be a cat person doing the cat-sitting. Things like sticking your foot in the door the minute you open it come automatically to cat people, but even the most well-intentioned people might not know that many cats are lurking right behind that door just waiting for it to open.

I've had friends look after my cats before, but all of them had cats themselves. I asked my mother to watch my two while I went away for a couple of days. It was the first time she'd ever been in charge of any kitties. She was so stressed out that she was doing things wrong that she called me about 3x within 2 hours. It was cute.  

Now I have an amazing professional cat sitter. When I got delayed coming back home by nearly 3 days (blizzard in NJ the day after Christmas), even though her schedule was packed, she made time for her usual 2 visits/day. She has 4 cats of her own and has had to deal with medical issues with them, so I feel really comfortable leaving my blind hypertensive cat and my other non-blind hypertensive cat in her care.


----------



## svenden (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG I could write books about my thoughts on pet sitting. Here's a horror story for you:

When I was in college, I asked a friend to take care of my cat while I was gone for a few days at a conference. She was a grad student, with a young daughter, and she drove by my apartment every day to and from campus. I figured it was very convenient for her, and she was responsible. She agreed without hesitation, and I gave her way too many instructions. Well I got home after 5 days away. The food bowl was empty, the water bowl was dry, and the litter box was a mess. She hadn't come over ONCE. Not once!! Thank god I'd filled his bowl with about about two days worth of food when I left. He survived and seemed fine, just very hungry. She had no excuse, just "forgot." Needless to say, I did some screaming at this person and the friendship ended on the spot.

Ever since then, I've paid a professional pet sitter. Best decision I ever made. I found a GREAT one in my area, and I trust her implicitly. That money I pay her each time I travel is the best money I spend. I've had friends volunteer ("Why are you paying someone when I could just do it for you?") and I always thank them kindly but decline their offer. Never again.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if friends / family or professional are better. I read one horror story some time back about a couple who hired a professional pet sitter. They received regular emails that kitty was fine and eating and everything, but when they returned, they found kitty had been accidentally locked in the closet the entire time! I think after a lengthy visit to the vet it was ok, but obviously this pet sitter never saw the cat and lied in the reports. 

I looked in on my friend's cats while they were on honeymoon once. another friend was officially watching them, but that friend lived kind of far away, and I was passing by on my way home from somewhere, and they had asked me if I could stop by and throw out some fruit that had been left on the table. When I pulled in, Bob the outdoor, semi wildcat was devouring a mouse in the driveway, and his water and food were empty. the indoor cats still had some food and water, which I replenished - and scooped the litter. apparently I misunderstood about the fruit. I threw it in the kitchen garbage can, which then was knocked over by the cats, and they came home to find maggoty fruit on their kitchen floor. I was supposed to have taken it outside...my bad. One of their indoor cats passed away last week, but he had a long and happy life.

We haven't been away since we got our girls, but I'm hoping between our neighbor, who has watched another neighbor's cat on occasion, and my kitty's former foster mom, who lives 2 blocks away, they'll be taken care of.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

spirite said:


> :yikes
> 
> These stories are absolutely horrifying. It appears, as someone else said, that it really has to be a cat person doing the cat-sitting. Things like sticking your foot in the door the minute you open it come automatically to cat people, but even the most well-intentioned people might not know that many cats are lurking right behind that door just waiting for it to open.
> .


I laughed out loud at this, since everyone in my family literally does this every time we walk through a door, but it's so true. If you are not a cat person, you don't get these seemingly small details that are EVERYTHING!!! My daughter is in college and lives with my mother in law, and she left the door cracked to the garage while she went to put the clothes in the dryer, and the cat got into the garage. Thank GOD the garage door was down, but the cat would not come in, and she was like......it was pretty much closed, I thought I could leave it cracked, and I was like "uh-uh, major no-no with a cat". That and a million other things she does just drive me crazy!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

svenden said:


> OMG I could write books about my thoughts on pet sitting. Here's a horror story for you:
> 
> When I was in college, I asked a friend to take care of my cat while I was gone for a few days at a conference. She was a grad student, with a young daughter, and she drove by my apartment every day to and from campus. I figured it was very convenient for her, and she was responsible. She agreed without hesitation, and I gave her way too many instructions. Well I got home after 5 days away. The food bowl was empty, the water bowl was dry, and the litter box was a mess. She hadn't come over ONCE. Not once!! Thank god I'd filled his bowl with about about two days worth of food when I left. He survived and seemed fine, just very hungry. She had no excuse, just "forgot." Needless to say, I did some screaming at this person and the friendship ended on the spot.
> 
> .


That is awful! And the same thing happened to a friend, and she had this sneaking suspicion that her "friend" had not come to check on her cats, so she gave me the code to her keyless entry garage and asked me to go by. Sure enough, I found the same thing. The water bowl was dry....food gone, AND she was caring for a bunny.....whose water bottle was EMPTY and had not been fed the fresh veggies she had left in the refrigerator, along with a note. So I fed the bunny, refilled water and food for cats and bunny....this was 3 days into her being gone, and she was due home in 2 days. Well....what do ya know.....friend decides to pay a visit on that last day, she made a point to right back something on the note she left, fed some more of the veggies (that I had intentionally left some to see if she had come by at all). She later lied and said that she had been there every day, but we knew she had not been, since I had gone over the day before and it was obvious. Plus my friend later checked with her alarm company and they can tell if anyone came in or out and when the turned on the alarm...and she had never been. This stuff makes my blood boil!!!! Why offer if you know you are not going to do it!!!

So my MIL does the same thing, she will say "oh, don't worry, I will take care of your dog and cats while you go on vacation", and we just don't take her up on it, because we know she won't do it.


----------

